# My outdoor grow



## Horus (Mar 1, 2007)

I live in Central VA, and plan on doing an outdoor grow by the end of this month or so.  The last frost is sometime from early-to-mid-March, so I'm planting around March 24.  I decided not to bother with ordering seeds; they seem way too expensive when I can get dank seeds for free from friends or my bags.

Right now I have 20 seeds saved from the best bud (well as far as seeded bud goes) I've smoked in the past month or two.  15 of them are from a sack of what I'd guess to be Skunk (based on the flavor, smell, and buzzy sativa high), one of my personal favorites.  The other five are from some sort of citrussy bud I had a couple of days ago.  It was some of the dankest stuff I've ever smoked (and I've been smoking for a while too), and it had _seeds_.  I can only imagine how good it'll be sensimilla 

As a poor college student with no car my transportation options are rather limited, though I think I've found a decently good spot about 2 miles from my dwelling.  It is alongside a fairly large river, just far enough inland so as not to be visible by passing water-crafts (not that this river is sailed on to my knowledge, but still better safe than arrested).  

My basic plan is to pop them March 22, take them to the grow site March 24, and simply place them in the soil.  There is lots of vegetation, and judging from discussions with other growers from this area, Virginian soil is fertile enough that I don't need to mess with it too much.  Still, to be safe, I'll be checking the PH.  I plan to water it twice a week until maybe late June; by then I'm assuming the roots will be long enough to have hit the watertable.  After that I'll still try to water it twice a week to give it fertilizers, but if I miss a watering I won't have to worry too much since it's so near a river.

I'm going down there Saturday or Sunday to till the soil and set up a fishing-line perimeter for the deer, so I'll take some pictures then.

Any tips or caveats are most appreciated.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 2, 2007)

take some bars of soap with you ad hang them from trees no deer will come by thier i did that at the huting club behind my house and the 22 members only shot 3 deers in the whole year good luck and growing next to rivers streams ponds etc is a very good idear because of the fertaile soil and the nearby wate good luck i am too growing my plants by a stream near my house


----------



## Horus (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the response.  I actually might not be able to get down there until next weekend; what can I say, **** happens.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah for real ill think of some other stuff to do to oh yeah wear they are going to be look up and make sure their are not alot of brances cuz remember come spring all the branches are going to have leaves on them and they well block some of the sun from getting to your plants me my self find a place wear thet get more sun in the afternoon then in the morning but thats just me well good luck and post if you need to know anything their are alot of smart growers hear but my specailty is outdoors not much of a fan of indoors just because maybe i like nature and being around it well peace and good luck kindbud out


----------

